# The Bridge Centre London and USA clinic in Washington



## kaz7777 (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi has anyone went for donor egg treatment using the bridge centre in London and their satellite clinic in the USA.I am thinking of going there and would like to hear from anyone who has tried this. I have read that you need to go to the London clinic 4 times approx and then once to Washington for the transfer. I think you get to choose your donor there although not sure as waiting for the London clinic to email me back. I emailed them today asking for more info.


----------



## louise3 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi, I used the Bridge Centre London in August 2008.  I already had a naturally conceived 7 year old but then had a sudden early menopause at 38.  At 44, my husband and I decided to give egg donation 3 tries.  We chose the Ukraine because of the short waiting list and the genetic mix would be closest to our backgrounds.  I don't remember the USA being an option at the time although we definitely would have considered it as my husband is half american.  We took our son with us, bought him a DS to keep him occupied and treated it like a little holiday. I did a mock cycle because I was anxious about what an embryo transfer would be like (totally painless).  Unbelievably I got pregnant on the first attempt and gave birth naturally to twin girls when I was 45 and a half.  They were 11 weeks early but are perfectly normal,  have passed every test and are catching up beautifully. One is the image of my husband and the other baby looks exactly like my sister (?!).  They are now nearly a year old and we still can't believe it.  We made friends with 3 other couples on the trip and they have all successfully had babies - one set on the 1st go and the other 2 couples on the 3rd attempt.  My only regret is that I didn't do it at 40 when I was advised but to anyone thinking about it, the Bridge Centre staff were absolutely fantastic - I have only positive things to say about them.  Good luck!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I was at the Bridge for my cycle and wouldn't recommend them to be honest, they were doing DE cycles in Kiev at the time, but maybe now in the USA.  Mr Trew (92 Harley St- NHS at Hammersmith) is doing DE sharing with Shady Grove in Washington and there are some FF ladies who have been and have their babies!! All scans and bloods done in Harley ST

L x


----------



## sky7 (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi Kaz

I am going to Shady Grove this weekend for my first appointment, I will be using the Lister here.  I have been very impressed with their response times.  I have already spoken to the Consultant on the phone and we have our first appointment on Monday and mock transfer.

They also have a money back policy, which is you do not have a baby within 6 tries you receive all your money back.

Let me know if you want more info

Sky7


----------



## kaz7777 (Oct 3, 2009)

It is good to know about options when choosing a clinic here and abroad. It is a pity our own country do not have the choices though that others seem to offer eg egg donor selection where you can access profiles of the donors yourself rather than leaving the choice for a doctor to make for you. It is also a shame that the wait for donor eggs is so long in the UK. My clinic in Glasgow has approx 13 month waiting list. I am on it but hopefully if treatment abroad works I may not need to wait that long as I am not getting any younger. It is lucky for us ladies however that we can at least have options that perhaps in our grandmothers or even mothers time would not have been possible ie donor egg treatments.


----------



## Lucie1 (Apr 2, 2009)

I too went to Kiev via The Bridge Centre. I found the staff there to all be very professional and helpful but unfortunately I wasn't successful. For my second try I dealt with the Kiev hospital directly and had scans etc done at an independent clinic here. The second time was half the cost, we felt like individuals and the support we got from the overseas clinic was fantastic. For example going direct meant I knew about our donor at least three weeks before travelling, with the Bridge I was told 10 minutes before transfer. Going direct I was given a private room to lie down for 2 hours but with The Bridge I was up and back in the waiting room 5 minutes later. So although no issues with The Bridge I would explore this route if its feasible with a US clinic. Its much cheaper and from our experience I can't see what the Bridge did that actually warranted all that extra money.
Good luck with whatever you decide x


----------



## kaz7777 (Oct 3, 2009)

thanks for your advice. I will look into it.


----------

